# For sale



## dunny1 (Feb 2, 2009)

I have a four foot male Naja pallida for sale only selling as looking to get something else. I have had him a year and a half and he has never spat at me yet that doesnt mean he wont. He eats everytime appart from when in shed he sheds perfect everytime to. Has been a great snake and i will miss him. I am based in fife scotland so buyer must arrange courier or pick up. Proof of dwa will be asked for i paid 150 so im asking for 150 if intrested pm me?? Cheers


----------



## dunny1 (Feb 2, 2009)

100 quid really must go. Dwa holders only


----------



## dunny1 (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## dunny1 (Feb 2, 2009)

Sold sold sold


----------

